# Deep Sea Headqurters



## texas scarecrow (Sep 6, 2006)

I am going to a Bachelor party this weekend in Rockport and Sat. the 31st we chartered the Kingfisher out of Deep Sea Headquarters. Then like always 8-10 guys crawfished (backed out) so now the best man and I are trying to scramble to put some more people on the boat. It is an 8 hour trip that usually cost $80 per person we are thinking of just charging $60. I talked with the captain said they were doing well with state snaps and kings and were also catching allot of ling and shark. 
All the guy i know that are going are good guys. 
$60 seems like a good price to get off shore to me 
pm or call if interested (210) 887-5953
Kyle


----------

